# DWA shop in west midlands?



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

As title, was wondering if there is any one or nearby surround the west midlands?


----------



## pace (May 7, 2010)

was a place called jurrasic ark not sure if still there tho


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

pace said:


> was a place called jurrasic ark not sure if still there tho


Its not, personal family events caused its closure. Shame i knew the guy who owned it and he was such a nice bloke. He had loads of DWA in mostly display but could get you anything. The biggest Gaboon ever and a stunning Black Mamba.

Theres a little shop not for from there Chase Pets and Reps, it had a few smalll rattlesnakes last time i was in.

Theres some shop on slade road but DO NOT GO THERE!!! The owners are vile, patronising and its way over priced. They try and rip everyone off. 

Rumour has it that the main shirley aquatics is getting into DWA too but i dont know how true that is.


----------



## nat.brassington (Jul 12, 2009)

There is a place called Shropshire Exotics in newport, shropshire. The dude who runs that is a nice guy and there are DWA there. Not sure if they are for sale or his personal collection but might be worth giving them a call!


----------



## john09 (Mar 31, 2009)

Not in west midlands but not too far away.
Cotswold reptile centre do a vast array of DWA. really good quality. 
Check out their webiste, just type it into google. :2thumb:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

As has been said Chase pets and reps will do DWA animals i have had stuff off him as he is a mate of mine. Jurrasic arc has been closed for a couple of years. Shropshire exotics is also a very good shop i have had a couple of snakes of Rich. Birmingham council dont like issueing DWAL and so they also dont let pet shops in brum have them i knew one shop got in a bit of bother a while back because they thought that as they had a petshop licence they were allowed to keep them. Are you looking to purchase or just look?


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

just have a look and wouldnt mind go for dwa someday in future as DWA are gorgeous animals. I would have know that shirley having DWA cos two of my mates works there, Now that interesting, Will ask them next time im in


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

leecb0 said:


> As has been said Chase pets and reps will do DWA animals i have had stuff off him as he is a mate of mine. Jurrasic arc has been closed for a couple of years. Shropshire exotics is also a very good shop i have had a couple of snakes of Rich. Birmingham council dont like issueing DWAL and so they also dont let pet shops in brum have them i knew one shop got in a bit of bother a while back because they thought that as they had a petshop licence they were allowed to keep them. Are you looking to purchase or just look?


Tell me about it, my quest for Gila's has been held up by them. Some guy called Graham something - head welfare officer. 

Right knob, i just enquired about DWA next think i know i got an email back saying this is a totally unreasonable request and he wants to come inspect my animals as they cant possible be cared for correctly in Birmingham!?!?!

Emailed back saying i never gave you my address so good luck finding me. One think no one can accuse me of is not looking after my animals.



Guy said:


> just have a look and wouldnt mind go for dwa someday in future as DWA are gorgeous animals. I would have know that shirley having DWA cos two of my mates works there, Now that interesting, Will ask them next time im in


Dont think they have at the moment mate but ask your mates to hurry up and get some :2thumb:


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

i have had dealings with graham taylor the licencing officer for birmingham.
to be honest i heard bad things about him but sent him a few emails and he was very pleasent. he is very by the book so to speak but seemed ok.
i asked him about any specific requirements apart from the usual, and he said i had pretty much got it covered but added a few things like the opinions of my neighbours, availibility of antivenom, and location of my address ( assuming im not next door to a school i guess?)

he seemed genuinely helpful but guess ill have to wait and see what he's really like when im ready for my inspection...


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Aaron if i was you i would be very wary as this is the same tactic that Birmingham council used on a friend of mine about 15 years ago. seemed to be all nice as pie but my friend ended up moving after the guy inspected his house then had loads of grief with animal walefare and enviromental people. if it is the same guy he hates reptiles hence, and i would like to be proved wrong, but there are NO DWAL holders in the birmingham area. if you meet all the requirements and have the relevent experience you could take the council to courtif they do not give a satisfatory reason for denying it...but you do that it opens another can of worms


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for the advice lee, and tbh you are not the first person to say that to me. im not in any rush and am still debating wether to move or not.
graham did offer to meet me and discuss my application in person, which i may still do when im ready and have funds in place to start the ball rolling.
(although it wont be at my house) 

either that or ill have to wait until he retires :whistling2:


i also am pretty certain there are no licence holders in birmingham.


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

Been spoken to my mate at Shirley Aquatics to see if they will stock the DWA and they say its still maybe but its something they willing to considering soon as they have sorted the reptile section as they having a lot of new tanks coming in. So they are having more livestock coming in


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

go and see rich at shropshire exotics in newport, hes the best person to speak to about anything to do with dwa, just be careful not to upset his other half though!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> Aaron if i was you i would be very wary as this is the same tactic that Birmingham council used on a friend of mine about 15 years ago. seemed to be all nice as pie but my friend ended up moving after the guy inspected his house then had loads of grief with animal walefare and enviromental people. if it is the same guy he hates reptiles hence, and i would like to be proved wrong, but there are NO DWAL holders in the birmingham area. if you meet all the requirements and have the relevent experience you could take the council to courtif they do not give a satisfatory reason for denying it...but you do that it opens another can of worms


Lol if the same bloke is there from 15 years ago that is a bit sad... or he loves his job that much... which is understandable if he was a bra salesman but he is not.... so it's a bit sad either way.


----------



## jay-dee (Oct 28, 2009)

does anyone know of any DWAL holders in barnsley please, if so, how hard is it to obtain? thankyou: victory:


----------



## Addymk2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Chase Pets and Reps? IS that the little shop in Burntwood, in the shopping centre sort of thing?


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

did went but say i cant view without have a dwa and i just want to look but unfortunately for me that i live in birmingham and getting dwa is impossible!


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

the guy in question who ownes chase pets is a very good buddy of mine. The reason you cant see the venomous is due to the fact they have to be kept in a seperate room for obvious reasons. These animals are for sale to anyone with a DWAL. The shop isnt a huge shop so space is at a premium and he wouldnt be able to have a seperate room to the other reptiles as it is.


----------



## Guy (Aug 31, 2009)

yes exactly but would love to have dwa and i would like to have look at dwa so i have better idea what they be stored like such as like this.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Guy said:


> yes exactly but would love to have dwa and i would like to have look at dwa so i have better idea what they be stored like such as like this.


Living in Brum you are unlikely to get a DWAL as for housing they are housed in just the same way as any non venomous snake


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Addymk2 said:


> Chase Pets and Reps? IS that the little shop in Burntwood, in the shopping centre sort of thing?


yes it is


----------



## jay-dee (Oct 28, 2009)

Guy said:


> yes exactly but would love to have dwa and i would like to have look at dwa so i have better idea what they be stored like such as like this.


 
They're stored like a dog, just chuck 'em in a kennel and throw a smack head at them every so often, :lol2:


----------

